# iPad App Tutorial: Procreate Drawing App



## Drmafreek (Apr 18, 2014)

Hello all:

I'm starting a vidcast series on my website. It will show you how to use Procreate, a drawing and painting app for the iPad. For anyone looking to move into digital designing, this tool can help you move away from traditional mediums and start to experiment with digital creation. On top of that, it's only $5.99 compared to computer programs such as Photoshop and Illustrator.

If you have any questions, feel free to put them here and I'll answer the best I can.

The vidcast can be seen at Drawing Without Paper! Procreate Tutorial 1! | The Theatre Professor


----------



## Drmafreek (Apr 24, 2014)

Second tutorial is up at Drawing Without Paper Continued! The Procreate Brush and All It's Abilities! | The Theatre Professor


----------

